# Update on Bilbo, Samwise and Frodo



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I haven't been on the forum for a while, so I thought I'd give a little update. I can't believe how quickly they grow up!! It feels like not too long ago that I could fit them in one hand. They're getting HUGE! They're extremely friendly; will happily take food from my hand, and climb onto my shoulder when I open their cage. Bilbo is the most outgoing (and the fattest!), he is the first one to greet me, the first to explore new things and the first to get into trouble. Sam is the most laid back. He'll come to greet me and take food, he'll also just sit there and nuzzle your hand to stroke him. Sweet little guy  Frodo is the most shy. Once he's up and about he'll come and greet me, by when I go to the cage, he needs an extra little encouragement to get up and come down. I need to do something about their nails!! My neck is covered in scratches. Does anyone have any tips? They don't sit still long enough for me to file them, and they chew their lava ledge rather than stand on it  I have also been using the borris mats since I've had them, and so far, so good!! They don't smell, they haven't chewed them and they're really easy to clean. I'd certainly recommend them! This is Bilbo:  Samwise  And Frodo


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Cuties! I love Lord of the Rings. I've ended up with two new additions... and I'm considering calling them Merry and Pippin.:3


----------



## Sinkrep (Jun 1, 2015)

_Love their names, rats remind me of hobbits with their little pitter-patter feet and obsession with eating so kudos with the creativity! I'm actually having the same problem with my boy's nails, Chester just wiggles like a maniac when I try to cut/file them. I'm awaiting a reply (hopefully someone will answer) about the problem.

Congratulations on your motherhood, you have very handsome boys!_


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks guys!! Fraido, cute names! Sinkrep, someone sent me this on Facebook, not sure if it will help you... 'I would look to add some branches / wood into there cage as climbing up this can help shorten the nails a little (and is great for climbing). Go for woods that are hard wood, slow growing and have edible fruit or nuts and your pretty safe., let them dry out fully and give them a good clean with disinfectant and you have a brilliant free climbing frame. You will probably still need to trim at least some of your nails (in my group with 5 rats and lots of branches i have 2 rats with very short nails, 1 that seems to chew only one side of her - so the right side has short nails, and 2 with long nails that need regular trimming). This isnt so bad if your confident and calm as you go about it. First off you need to decide if you prefer the increased visability of nail scissors (but sharp point which means you have to be very aware where its pointing) or the less pointy but harder to see nail clippers. I can use both but used to prefer nail scissors until recently. Then its deciding wether to do it alone or have a helper to hold them (i prefer to do it alone unless i've got a very good helper, as a helper whose afraid to hold the rats hard enough is probably going to make it worse lol). The key thing when cutting nails is holding them firmly, cutting only when the foot in question is still and well held by your fingers and only cutting the transparent pointy bit of the nail, not the more opaque thicker bit which has a vein in it (the quick). It can also be worth having some trimmex or cornflour on hand just in case. I also find it works well to go with the rat, so they are going to move, no rats like to be held for long times, so hold them firmly but allow them time to move around, follow them around then hold and cut quickly whilst they are still, then give them a break and do the next foot and so on'.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh looks like they're doing great! Did you have any problems with your cats?


----------



## HaleCry (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope! No problems at all


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Fraido said:


> Cuties! I love Lord of the Rings. I've ended up with two new additions... and I'm considering calling them Merry and Pippin.:3


I have a Merry and Pippin


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Now we only need a gandalf, an aragorn, a boromir, and a gimli and the fellowship wil be complete lol


----------

